# Opinions and advice for extending my garage please!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

As you can see I have a nice space at home for all my car tinkering and detailing ! The smart uses the garage at the moment while we await the delivery of our new BMW M135i I also rent a garage nearby for my '88 golf gti.

What do you think of a prefab garage next to the existing one?! My wife says it will look awful and I think she could be right. I don't of ££££££s to spend! Any ideas or advice?!?!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Double garage or as it is. Easy.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Too 'look right' you need to basically extend the current garage to a double, keeping either two single doors or one large double. Matching the roof and making it look proper.#

However ^ that would not be the cheap method... and would it add much to the value of the house? I'm not sure depends how long your planning to stay.

Does one of you use the garage everyday? what I would do is build a good quality wooden lean to (with uprights and proper roof) then build in a work shed at the back.

A lean to for a daily runner is easy to 'park' better if the car wet and would not cost that much if your handy.

this idea with a work shed added to the back

http://www.howtospecialist.com/outdoor/pergola/how-to-build-a-lean-to-carport/

I know what I want to explain but cannot find a pic... if you have been to the French alps a lot of house there have them, lean to at front and log store behind (which could be a work shop)

A prefab garage next to it would look naff...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Prefab would look awful next too it. only two options knock down existing garage and put up prefab, very drastic though probably cheaper than option 2 extend double garage.

Be careful of planning though as you are in front of the building line of the house.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think adding to the exsisting garage will work out cheap? It would look best making it into a double garage but even matching bricks and roof tiles a few years later can prove hard. What about building some sort of awning? Or like AMG suggested?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah think I know what you mean. The smart is the daily driver and a lean to would be good for that. If I had the money is love to make it into a double. Only think is that would prob be a bit weird partnered with a small 3 bed house?!


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Your also on the boundary wall, over 2.5m high so would require planning, shouldn't be an issue with the current garage being there already.

I would extend the single to a double, expensive part will be the roof, block work not bad priced and either another single or double door.

Will be a few thousand pound to extend that.

Door £1000
Bricks, sand, cement £500
Concrete £100 (DIY)
Roof £1000+
Electrics, guttering, facia, damp proof, paint, screws, wall ties etc few hundred pound.

I'm extending mine at moment, but no pitched roof. So cost is less.

I think DIY you could do it for £3k-£4k


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I know Dan Mol is doing his own but I am looking into converting mine and some of his prices are way off mine.
Decent 5m wide electric garage door (roller): not less than £1800. RSJ £150.
cement is roughly £3.50 a bag, sand the same so £100 is off considering the floor and not just the block work.

If you cant afford to do what you want properly then leave it. Its the front of your nice home and would look like crap if you botch something together IMO.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> I know Dan Mol is doing his own but I am looking into converting mine and some of his prices are way off mine.
> Decent 5m wide electric garage door (roller): not less than £1800. RSJ £150.
> cement is roughly £3.50 a bag, sand the same so £100 is off considering the floor and not just the block work.
> 
> If you cant afford to do what you want properly then leave it. Its the front of your nice home and would look like crap if you botch something together IMO.


Yeah this is what I'm thinking! I'm lucky to have what I've got. I can work on the size of cars we have so I think I'll stay as I am for now!:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Wickes 10 bags cement is £3.50 cheaper from builders merchant
Dumpy bag sand £30 cheaper if got local quarry and a trailer
Dumpy bag gravel £35
Pallet of blocks £50-£65 depending how many pallets you need. (72 blocks)

RSJ for single door be £50 double door £100

Shop around for material prices and be surprised just how much you can save.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im a roofer and i work for my dad and we do alot of extensions and site work. if you extend your original garage you could do the roof for under £1000 youv already got half the tiles so just use the original tiles on the front so it will look as if its always been there and then new on the back. youl need felt and batten a good quality roll of felt will set you back £60 and you can also think about venting the roof with over fascia vents and dry ridge system.

a double garage on sit is worth £120, however a double garage like yours would take just over half a day for 2 guys. you could even do it yourself to save on labour


----------

